# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή lovebirds.

## spiroscorfu

στισ 12 του μηνα καθαριζοντας τα λαβμπερτ ειδα ενα αυγο καταλαθος δεν ξανακοιταξα ομως εχω περιεργεια σημερα εχω και αλλο αυγο σε αλλο ζευγαρι τι να κανω τι να προσεξω για να εχω θετικο αποτελεσμα

----------


## spiroscorfu

εχω αυγα σε δυο ζευγαρια τι να κανω και τι να προσεξω για να εχω αποτελεσματα

----------


## NASOS

φωλιά τους εχεις βάλει καταρχην?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καταρχάς έχεις διαβάσει για την αναπαραγωγή των πουλιών αυτών;Σπύρο διατροφική προετοιμασία τους έκανες;Αν δεν έχεις κάνει τα αποτελέσματα μπορεί να μην είναι αυτά που θέλεις;

----------


## spiroscorfu

> φωλιά τους εχεις βάλει καταρχην?


                                                                                                                                  ναι κανονικα

----------


## spiroscorfu

> Καταρχάς έχεις διαβάσει για την αναπαραγωγή των πουλιών αυτών;Σπύρο διατροφική προετοιμασία τους έκανες;Αν δεν έχεις κάνει τα αποτελέσματα μπορεί να μην είναι αυτά που θέλεις;



ναι αυγοτροφη βυταμινες και φρουτα

----------


## spiroscorfu

τα προσεχω παρα πολυ διατροφικα και υγειηνα

----------


## spiroscorfu

να τα καθαριζω γιατι το εκανα καθε μερα πριν

----------


## NASOS

τα εχεις δει να ζευγαρωνουν?

αμα αρχισαν να γεννανε δεν μπορεις να κανεις και πολλα τωρα,απλα μην τα αναστατωνεις συχνα,οχι καθημερινό αλλαγμα του κλουβιου δηλ,τον πατο εννοω και γενικα μην τα στρεασαρεις για να μην αγχονονται και θα δουμε.

γενικα ειναι ημερα τα πουλια η αγρια?ωστε να δουμε καθε ποτε θα ανοιγεις την φωλια να ελεγχεις αν ολα ειναι οκ.

----------


## Niva2gr

Αν βάζεις αυτή την κίτρινη βιταμίνη βγάλε την και μην την ξαναδώσεις, γιατί είναι ένα άχρηστο, παχυντικό προϊόν.
Μέχρι να γεννήσουν όλα τα αυγά τους βάζε τους φρέσκο, βραστο αυγό κάθε μέρα, μαζί με το τσόφλι, και φυσικά σουπιοκόκκαλο και πέτρα ασβεστίου. Επειδή η θηλυκιά έχει ανάγκη ιδιαίτερα απο ασβέστιο, καλό είναι να βάλεις και μιά πολυβιταμίνη στο νερό.
Όταν γεννήσουν όλα τα αυγά σταμάτα το βραστό αυγό και να τους δίνεις μόνο τη στάνταρ τροφή τους. Πολύ καλό συμπλήρωμα γι' αυτή την περίοδο και για όσο ταΐζουν τα μικρά είναι η φόρμουλα για παπαγάλους σε σκόνη ανακατεμένη με την κανονική τροφή τους.

Απο εδώ και πέρα καλό είναι να μην καθαρίζεις το κλουβί πάνω απο 2 φορές την εβδομάδα, για να μην στρεσαριστεί η θηλυκιά και παρατήσει τα αυγά.

----------


## spiroscorfu

> τα εχεις δει να ζευγαρωνουν?
> 
> αμα αρχισαν να γεννανε δεν μπορεις να κανεις και πολλα τωρα,απλα μην τα αναστατωνεις συχνα,οχι καθημερινό αλλαγμα του κλουβιου δηλ,τον πατο εννοω και γενικα μην τα στρεασαρεις για να μην αγχονονται και θα δουμε.
> 
> γενικα ειναι ημερα τα πουλια η αγρια?ωστε να δουμε καθε ποτε θα ανοιγεις την φωλια να ελεγχεις αν ολα ειναι οκ.


  ta εβλεπα καθημερινα να ζευγαρονουν
βγαινει το αρσενικο και διπλα να ειμαι το θυλικο οχι τοσο

----------


## spiroscorfu

> Αν βάζεις αυτή την κίτρινη βιταμίνη βγάλε την και μην την ξαναδώσεις, γιατί είναι ένα άχρηστο, παχυντικό προϊόν.
> Μέχρι να γεννήσουν όλα τα αυγά τους βάζε τους φρέσκο, βραστο αυγό κάθε μέρα, μαζί με το τσόφλι, και φυσικά σουπιοκόκκαλο και πέτρα ασβεστίου. Επειδή η θηλυκιά έχει ανάγκη ιδιαίτερα απο ασβέστιο, καλό είναι να βάλεις και μιά πολυβιταμίνη στο νερό.
> Όταν γεννήσουν όλα τα αυγά σταμάτα το βραστό αυγό και να τους δίνεις μόνο τη στάνταρ τροφή τους. Πολύ καλό συμπλήρωμα γι' αυτή την περίοδο και για όσο ταΐζουν τα μικρά είναι η φόρμουλα για παπαγάλους σε σκόνη ανακατεμένη με την κανονική τροφή τους.
> 
> Απο εδώ και πέρα καλό είναι να μην καθαρίζεις το κλουβί πάνω απο 2 φορές την εβδομάδα, για να μην στρεσαριστεί η θηλυκιά και παρατήσει τα αυγά.


περνω αυγοτροφη για λοβμπερτ θελουν ιδιετερα φρουτα

----------


## Niva2gr

Αυτές οι "ιδιαίτερες" αυγοτροφές στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις είναι εμπορικά κόλπα. Η καλύτερη "αυγοτροφή" που μπορείς να δώσεις είναι το φρέσκο, βραστό αυγό. 
Εναλλακτικά ρίξε μιά ματιά στις συνταγές αυγοτροφής εδώ:

Συνταγές αυγοτροφής

----------


## spiroscorfu

ακομα δεν ειχα αποτελεσμα.γιατι αργουν εχουν περασει 23 μερες

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Οριακά είσαι αν είναι γόνιμα όπου νάναι θα βγουν τα πουλάκια.Άστα και αύριο και μεθαύριο αν δεν έχει γίνει κάτι τα ελέγχεις και τα αφαιρείς αν είναι άσπορα.

----------


## spiroscorfu

τα μικρα πιστευω ειναι πιο ευαισθητα στις ασθενιες να τα παρω απο το δωματιο τα 3 ζευγαρια με τα αυγα

----------


## spiroscorfu

12 το πρωτο αυγο λαβμπερτ σημερα ειναι η 26η μερα τι να κανω ακομα να τα βγαλουν

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> 12 το πρωτο αυγο λαβμπερτ σημερα ειναι η 26η μερα τι να κανω ακομα να τα βγαλουν


Σπύρο αν και αύριο δεν γίνει κάτι πάρε τα αυγά δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν πουλάκια.Αν έχεις μετρήσει σωστά αύριο θα έχουν 27 ημέρες  έτσι;

----------


## spiroscorfu

ναι τα αυγα ειναι μαυρα με την αλλη ερωτηση

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> τα μικρα πιστευω ειναι πιο ευαισθητα στις ασθενιες να τα παρω απο το δωματιο τα 3 ζευγαρια με τα αυγα


Δεν μετακινούμε τα ζευγάρια όταν έχουν αυγά.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ναι τα αυγα ειναι μαυρα με την αλλη ερωτηση


Σπύρο αν εννοείς για την κλωσομηχανή για καναρίνια η παραδεισάκια δεν γνωρίζω .Αν κάποιος ξέρει ας μας πει.

----------


## spiroscorfu

αυτα που εβαλα στην εκολαπτικη τι λετε να γινουν

----------


## spiroscorfu

πες οτι τα αυγα ειναι τζουφια τι κανω στη συνεχεια για πειτε βρε παιδια να τα χωρισω

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> αυτα που εβαλα στην εκολαπτικη τι λετε να γινουν


Αν κάνω την υπόθεση ότι θα βγουν μπορείς μετά και έχεις τον χρόνο να ταΐζεις με τη σύριγγα κάθε τρεις ώρες και να τα καταφέρεις να απογαλακτιστούν και να μάθουν μόνα τους να τρώνε;Καταλαβαίνω πόσο λαχταράς να δεις τα μικρά όπως και όλοι μας.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> πες οτι τα αυγα ειναι τζουφια τι κανω στη συνεχεια για πειτε βρε παιδια να τα χωρισω


Θα πάρεις τα αυγά,και θα αφαιρέσεις την φωλιά,θα καθαρίσεις το κλουβί και θα τους βάλεις την καθημερινή τους τροφή ,σποράκια φρουτάκια.Όχι αυγοτροφες κλπ

----------


## spiroscorfu

και το βραδυ τρωνε.θα τα παρουμε στην κρεβατοκαμαρα ειμαστε 4τραμελις οικογενεια θα τραβαμε σκοπια δεν λες να βγουν

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> και το βραδυ τρωνε.θα τα παρουμε στην κρεβατοκαμαρα ειμαστε 4τραμελις οικογενεια θα τραβαμε σκοπια δεν λες να βγουν


Μακάρι να βγούν και να τα καταφέρεται.Αλλά μην κουράζεις το ζευγαράκι σου άδικα.

----------


## spiroscorfu

την κλοσομηχανης αν βγουν ενοουσα θα ταισω

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> την κλοσομηχανης αν βγουν ενοουσα θα ταισω


Αυτό εννοούσα και εγώ Σπύρο.

----------


## spiroscorfu

οκ καληνυχτα φιλαρακι και ευχαριστω

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> οκ καληνυχτα φιλαρακι και ευχαριστω


Παρακαλώ Σπύρο καλό ξημέρωμα.

----------


## Niva2gr

Για να πάρουμε τα πράγματα με τη σειρά:

Αν σκάσουν τα αυγά που έχεις βάλει στην κλωσσομηχανή τότε πρέπει ανά  ώρες, πρωί-βράδυ να τα ταΐζετε με ειδική φόρμουλα για νεοσσούς παπαγάλων. Φυσικά πρέπει να κρατάτε τα μικρά σε ένα ζεστό-προστατευμένο μέρος. Το δωμάτιό σας δεν είναι και το καλύτερο μέρος, γιατί θα κάνουν θόρυβο και δεν θα μπορέσετε να κοιμηθείτε καθόλου. Το σαλόνι είναι μιά καλή εναλλακτική.

Τα αυγά που κλωσσάνε τα ζευγάρια μάλλον είναι τζούφια, επομένως πέτα τα. Αφού τα πετάξεις θα βγάλεις τη φωλιά, θα καθαρίσεις το κλουβί και θα κόψεις την αυγοτροφή, όπως έγραψε και ο Κωνσταντίνος.

----------


## spiroscorfu

τελικα ημουν ατυχος 8 αυγα ασπορα τα εβγαλα απο τα πουλια

----------


## spiroscorfu

το εκανα τα εβγαλα ολα τα δυο αυγα τασπασα και ειχαν πουλακια(ατυχια)ποτε να ξαναβαλω τις φωλιες?.Το κοκατιλ μου εκανε ενα αυγο με μαλακο τσοφλι(κιαλλη ατυχια).οσο για της κλωσομ. αν βγουν θα τα κρατησω εκει μεσα στη ζεστη μεχρι να κανουν φτερα καλα δεν τα λεω

----------


## Niva2gr

Μην ξαναβάλεις τώρα φωλιές. Το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις είναι να εξαντλήσεις τα πουλιά, και δε υπάρχει λόγο. Κατά τη γνώμη μου τόνωσέ τα διατροφικά και βάλε πάλι φωλιά απο Μάρτιο.
Όσο για αυτά την κλωσσομηχανής, δεν έχω ιδέα!  ::

----------


## spiroscorfu

κιαν ζευγαροσουν σαυτο το διαστημα και κανουν αυγο.πως τονονοντε

----------


## Niva2gr

Το γεγονός οτι δεν θα έχουν φωλιά θα τα κάνει λίγο συγκρατημένα. Αν τύχει να κάνουν και κανένα αυγό απλά πέτα το. Αν δεις όμως οτι συνεχίζουν ξαναβάλε φωλιά, για να μην πάθει καμιά δυστοκία η θηλυκιά.

----------


## spiroscorfu

πως τονονοντε τα πουλια ρε παιδια

----------


## Niva2gr

Ενίσχυσε την διατροφή τους με βραστό αυγό μέρα παρά μέρα (μην το αφήνεις πάνω απο 1 ώρα), με φύτρα 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα, με εξτρά σουπιοκόκκαλο και ασβέστιο, και καθημερινά φρούτα και λαχανικά, αν τρώνε.

Η θηλυκιά πρέπει να αποθηκεύσει ασβέστιο. Επομένως το σουπιοκόκκαλο είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ. Συμπλήρωμα υγρού ασβεστίου στο νερό θα βοηθήσει επίσης.

----------


## spiroscorfu

Γιατι απο οταν εβγαλα τις φωλιες καθοντε χωριστα και τσακωνοντε?Επισης πηρα 4 καινουρια πουλια καποιο τροπο για να δω το φυλλο εκτος DNA εκανα το πειραμα με το ανοιγμα της λεκανης αλλα το ιδιο τα βρησκω.Ειναι πρασινα με πορτοκαλι κεφαλι

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Γιατι απο οταν εβγαλα τις φωλιες καθοντε χωριστα και τσακωνοντε?Επισης πηρα 4 καινουρια πουλια καποιο τροπο για να δω το φυλλο εκτος DNA εκανα το πειραμα με το ανοιγμα της λεκανης αλλα το ιδιο τα βρησκω.Ειναι πρασινα με πορτοκαλι κεφαλι


Καλά να είναι Σπύρο αλλά με τόσα πουλιά που έχεις θέλει οργάνωση και σωστή διαχείριση.Άσε που οι βασικές γνώσεις θεωρούνται απαραίτητες.Συνήθως καλό είναι να ενημερωνόμαστε και μετά να παίρνουμε πουλάκια ζωάκια κλπ κλπ.

----------


## spiroscorfu

αν τα εχω ολα μαζι σε κλουβες 2χ1χ2.5 ανα ειδος τι θα παθουν απο τα μικρα θα εξημερωσω

----------


## Niva2gr

Εννοείς οτι πήρες άλλους 4 ρίγκνεκ; Νομίζω οτι βιάστηκες. Θεωρώ οτι θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα να αποκτούσες εμπειρία πρώτα απο το ζευγάρι. 

Φαίνεται οτι θέλεις να κάνεις αναπαραγωγή. Έχεις οργανωθεί σωστά για αυτή την δουλειά;

Τον διαχωρισμό του φύλου με ψηλάφιση μπορεί να την κάνει μόνο κάποιος που ξέρει, και μάλιστα αυτή η μέθοδος δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα αξιόπιστη. Κατά την γνώμη μου, αν θέλεις να κάνεις σωστά τα πράγματα, καλό είναι να κάνεις DNA και εξετάσεις σε όλα τα πουλιά.

----------


## Niva2gr

Τα έχεις τώρα όλα μαζί τα πουλια;

Έχεις εφαρμόσει την καραντίνα;

----------


## spiroscorfu

κοιταω πολυ τωρα τι αγοραζω και τα περνω γιατι μου αρεσουν οχι επαγγελματικα ουτε φυσικα για διαφημηση και πιστευω οτι τα προσεχω σωστα.σευχαριστω.

----------

